# NVIDIA Web Helper.exe - Bad Image



## MaxKnibbe (Jun 17, 2020)

I am getting an error code that shows up everytime I turn my computer on. This is exactly what it reads.
NVIDIA Web Helper.exe - Bad Image
C:\\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MSVCP140.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support. Error status 0x0000006. 
This is preventing me from doing pretty much anything on my computer. I cannot open up any of my browsers, or my settings. I have been unable to reset my pc, as I get an error message saying "there was a problem resetting your PC". Every solution I have looked up to both these problems either don't work, or I can't access the part of my computer that I would need. At this point I am fine just doing a hard reset of my pc if it means I can just use it again, but if anyone has any workarounds that would be great.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

You just need to reinstall Microsoft Visual C++ redistributable

The easiest way is to reinstall NVidia. (full package, control panel and driver),
there you'll see a checkbox to reinstall MSVC++.

Not that you also need to check "clean install" checkbox. (or called something like that)


----------

